# New to the snow plow game



## DWCONSTRUCTION (Dec 8, 2017)

Have a bid on a half mile of road in gated residential community with the small Community rec center with parking lot and mailbox and handicap parking and little sidewalk Area in front of it. Spokane area 45 inches snow average it seems pretty easy really just have to deal with a Few contractors and residence Need help with the bid any help would be appreciated thanks


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Welcome to PS.....
How big is the lot? You can use a site called "Find Lot Size" enter the address which will give you an Arial view of the property, from there it's pretty self explanatory to measure the lot.
A few questions:
* The walks along the road are who's responsibility?
* Are you required to salt the road and walk?
* What is the trigger amount to start service?
Also rates vary from area to area so take what you get for feedback with a grain of salt. The northeast guys get more money than guys in the Midwest or Rockies.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

When he plows that road, its all going on that side walk.


----------



## DWCONSTRUCTION (Dec 8, 2017)

Thanks for the advice on the website 
So the lot is 94by71
The mail and disability parking is 170by 21
The main road is 30by half mile 
Sidewalks are 1.25 miles by 4
Thanks again


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

DWCONSTRUCTION said:


> Thanks for the advice on the website
> So the lot is 94by71
> The mail and disability parking is 170by 21
> The main road is 30by half mile
> ...


Ok.... so what do you plan to use for plowing and the walks and at what accumulation are you to start servcie?


----------



## DWCONSTRUCTION (Dec 8, 2017)

I plan to use my truck with a snowed 8 HD an ariens deluxe 28in two stage and 21in for the side walks


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

DWCONSTRUCTION said:


> I plan to use my truck with a snowed 8 HD an ariens deluxe 28in two stage and 21in for the side walks


You're going to hate blowing 1.25 miles of walks with a walk behind.


----------



## DWCONSTRUCTION (Dec 8, 2017)

I was thinking of only doing the common area around the clubhouse and handicapped/mail parking


----------



## DWCONSTRUCTION (Dec 8, 2017)

And plowing the rest


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Ok, can you use the pickup to plow the walks along the road?
I'll can give you estimate times but not dollars since rates vary. Also I'll assume the accumulation start point is 3"

94X71 Lot, 20 min
170X21 mail and disability parking, 20 min
30 X 1/2 mile of road, 20 min
1.25 miles X 4 sidewalks just using a blower 1hr

You need to figure out what your cost per hour is for the dollar amount.
Keep in mind if it takes an hour to plow the lot, mail area and road don't under sell yourself.
In my market area

94X71 Lot,$75.00
170X21 mail and disability parking,$75.00
30 X 1/2 mile of road, $75.00
1.25 miles X 4 sidewalks just using a blower, $100.00
Any salt/de-icer or sand would be an addition


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

DWCONSTRUCTION said:


> And plowing the rest


There is more money in the walks than in the plowing. If you get set up right, you'll start plowing roads in order to get the walks.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

DWCONSTRUCTION said:


> I was thinking of only doing the common area around the clubhouse and handicapped/mail parking


Is that what they want? I wouldn't just assume anything. You don't want to bid for one thing, and they expect something else.

Do you know how much it's going to cost you to operate per hour (including your pay)? Are you going to hire someone to do walks while you're plowing, or are you going to try and do both?

Figure out how much it will cost you per hour, and go from there. Break it down little by little and figure out your time.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I doubt that in a gated community, they will allow you to put your truck tires on the sidewalks. I only have 1 HOA that allows this. And since you cant get the blade level its a bad scrape, so its very helpful in a 30 inch storm to get most off the walks this way. But you still have to go back and do the walks because of the bad scrape.


----------



## DWCONSTRUCTION (Dec 8, 2017)

Right on! He wants an estimate on the walks to? So 1.25 miles I was thinking of angleing it to the center and then down The Hill to the vacant lot on the corner


----------



## DWCONSTRUCTION (Dec 8, 2017)

I’m trying not to do them really he didn’t want a bid for the main sidewalks I did mentioned doing sidewalks though!


----------



## DWCONSTRUCTION (Dec 8, 2017)

Thanks I have a lot to think about!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I'd highly advise you don't do the walks and plow by yourself. You can make more revenue per hour in a pick up instead of doing those walks.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

DWCONSTRUCTION said:


> Thanks I have a lot to think about!


Have some thinking juice......


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

OP let me clear up my previous statement. I said if set up right. Buff is correct on generating more revenue in your pickup if you are solo. Your walk behind blower will never generate as much revenue per hour as your truck. I have a sidewalk tractor and do many miles of walks, quickly, for a high price. You would need to invest a lot of money to be “set up right” to where sidewalks generate more revenue than your plow tuck.


----------



## DWCONSTRUCTION (Dec 8, 2017)

Yeah I know that’s why I was just planning on doing common areas around club houses in mailboxes and etc. not down the road thanks again for all your advice


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

DWCONSTRUCTION said:


> Yeah I know that's why I was just planning on doing common areas around club houses in mailboxes and etc. not down the road thanks again for all your advice


Cool, just wanted to make sure you didn't roll with unclear advise.


----------

